# hurt my knees



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I went snowboarding for the 2nd time on Saturday and I've got the hang of it a little better now to where I'm not falling quite as much. I wore kneepads this time because I banged my knees last time from falling forward. Pretty much practiced on my heel edge the whole time, and next time I'll work on my toe edge. When I stand up from sitting or lying down I flip myself on my front side and push up because I cant just grab my board and stand straight up. Most of the time when I caught an edge I fell flat forward or backward but once or twice I got a little twisted up.

I think I might have hurt something on the back outside (and maybe inside too) of my knees. I can feel pain when I bend them. I'm icing them now. Is this a common injury for a beginner? I'm hoping the pain will subside in a few days. Any idea what exactly I might have injured?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like you just sprained a muscle probably from twisting your knee or landing badly on it. Its not uncommon to be sore or hurt themselves, usually you cant hurt yourself too badly. Dont let them injury stop you from practicing your front side, and remember to keep some speed up while making those turns!

I get knee pain myself, or atleast used too due to not bending my knee's enough and being too stiff..all the bumps would just kill my knee's after 3-4 hours of riding. More forward lean on my bindings + insoles fixed that..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Next time I'll def practice my front side. But for right now it hurts to walk. I'll go back again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Any swelling in your knee?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

emg said:


> I went snowboarding for the 2nd time on Saturday and I've got the hang of it a little better now to where I'm not falling quite as much. I wore kneepads this time because I banged my knees last time from falling forward. Pretty much practiced on my heel edge the whole time, and next time I'll work on my toe edge. When I stand up from sitting or lying down I flip myself on my front side and push up because I cant just grab my board and stand straight up. Most of the time when I caught an edge I fell flat forward or backward but once or twice I got a little twisted up.
> 
> I think I might have hurt something on the back outside (and maybe inside too) of my knees. I can feel pain when I bend them. I'm icing them now. Is this a common injury for a beginner? I'm hoping the pain will subside in a few days. Any idea what exactly I might have injured?


Just playing the percentages, you likely strained your hamstring or calf muscle attachments. Bending the knee can cause pain in any portion of the back of the region of the knee, including a couple inches up or down.

Less commmonly, direct impact to the front of the knee can cause strain or tear in the posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) that results in pain in flexing the knee.

Ice the knee on and off as allowed for a couple days. After a week, if you still have significant pain flexing the knee, i.e. it hasn't improved much......then see an orthopedic surgeon. Posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) tears present similarly.

The fact that both knees are affected lends to muscle strain/sprain or bruising.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

It's also possible that it's not serious. For example, I also started recently and starting out had pain in my knees. I bought two knee braces and hit the pool doing kicking drills 4 days a week for a month. (I also started carrying my board up the lift so it didn't hang on my knees and so I didn't twist them accidentally getting off) It made a HUGE difference. Now, 3 months later, I can snowboard for 2 days with no knee pain and no braces (definitely want to ween off the braces, as they can keep your knees weak, but it's great for while you are building leg strength) Also, it's much easier to learn how to snowboard first and then get off a lift with the board on, as it comes automatically with none of those horrible lift crashes 

Keep in mind that you can't really strengthen the knee, just the muscles attached to it. Focus on working those and fully stretch out before and after boarding.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, this has happend to me before. Usually I get the pain if I take a hard fall and my board catches an edge and consequently tweaks my knee. Mine usually goes away after about a week. Just stay off it and take it slow next time.


----------

